# 595, 595 Ultra, 585 Ultra on the scale....



## slegros (Sep 22, 2009)

I have all three of these framesets at the moment (don't ask.... ) and got out the gram scale. All 3 are L size. Frames and forks were weighed bare, with no clamps, bearings or hardware. E-posts were weighed with the minimum useable configuration of spacers as per the Look manual. Here's what I found:

595
Bare frame, cut mast: 1117g
Bare fork, cut: 330g
Epost (later generation with red/grey/blk elastomer): 215g
Total: 1662g +12g*

595 Ultra
Bare frame, cut mast: 1125g
Bare fork, cut: 310g
Epost(earlier model): 200g
Total: 1635g +12g*

585 Ultra
Bare frame: 1140g
Bare fork, cut: 292g
Ergopost 4 Ti: 205g
Shimano derailleur clamp + Look seatpost clamp: 57g (not necessary on the 595)
Total: 1694g

* I weighed the lower headset hardware from both the smaller diameter 585, and larger dia. 595. The larger dia. hardware adds about 12g to the 595 over the 585.

I did not weigh steerer tube spacers etc. as they are common to both framesets. Both masts on the 595s were cut in approximately the same spot. All steerer tubes were roughly the same length.

I was a bit surprised to see both 595s come in lighter than the 585 Ultra. Production variances I guess, not that any of these differences would ever be noticeable... Also an added 57g of clamp weight is needed on the 585 that is not required on the 595. I would have liked to have gotten a std 585 on the scale....

FWIW...


----------



## trunkz22 (Sep 12, 2008)

Beautiful. Thanks!


----------



## Tinea Pedis (Aug 14, 2009)

Nice work!

Answers a few questions I'd had


----------



## DanTourino (Oct 29, 2007)

YES! my 595 Ultra is the lightest of the bunch.... what happened to it being 15% heavier? hmmm...


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

DanTourino said:


> YES! my 595 Ultra is the lightest of the bunch.... what happened to it being 15% heavier? hmmm...


The 595 Ultra is about 15% stiffer than the Origin. The average weight difference is typically only about 20-40 grams (1.8% - 3.7% for a small frame), however since these are all laid-up, bonded, and finished by hand, its not unusual for frame weights to vary slightly.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*info...*

My 51cm 585 ultra is about 100 grams lighter.


----------



## Tinea Pedis (Aug 14, 2009)

C-40 said:


> My 51cm 585 ultra is about 100 grams lighter.


Which would be pretty consistent with it being a smaller frame.


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

Just to add, I have a M 595 Ultra: 

595 Ultra frame uncut mast: 1147g
HSC6 fork uncut: 353g
Look seatpost: 211g


----------



## DanTourino (Oct 29, 2007)

tranzformer said:


> Just to add, I have a M 595 Ultra:
> 
> 595 Ultra frame uncut mast: 1147g
> HSC6 fork uncut: 353g
> Look seatpost: 211g


Seatpost on a 595?


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

DanTourino said:


> Seatpost on a 595?


E-post.


----------

